# Case for sale on EBAY!



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

click on that hyper link and it will take you to my ebay or Just search under seller Cablinka-its a corny name i know but i am using a friends thanks-Paul Its a CASE DC4 thanks for looking also if more pictures wanted i can email them to you just let me know i get up to date newer pics thanks Paul


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Here is a picture of Pauls tractor

<img src =http://i16.ebayimg.com/02/i/01/fb/46/bc_1.JPG>

and hopefully I'll get the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category

Wish you the best on it Paul. It sure is worth the money your asking for it. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Bad link. Can you repost the correct link?

-LC
:lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

will see if this one works
http://i16.ebayimg.com/02/i/01/fb/46/bc_1.JPG

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45012&item=3821915927&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------

